# hot flashes



## LRC (Apr 8, 2003)

HiI have colitis am having terrible hot flashes and sweats so know I am going through perimenopause and would like to take a natural suppliment. What are people taking and are natural suppliments safe to take with the medications we take?Thanks I look forward to your replies. LRC


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Evening Primrose oil seems to help, as well as Wild Yam cream, which is natural progesterone. As far as I know it shouldn't interfere with whatever meds you're on, but you may need to do a search on it just to be sure.Jeanne


----------



## LRC (Apr 8, 2003)

Thank you for your reply JeanneLRC


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I was Queen of the Hot Flashes for a long long time. I finally had my doc prescribe something for me. She started me on Effexor XR 75mg a day and Vitamin E 400IU twice a day. It took about 6 weeks but the hot flashes are virtually gone. I tried everything over the counter that anyone recommended. Nothing worked so I am thrilled with the meds I am on now.


----------



## LRC (Apr 8, 2003)

Just read your reply jenEbean. Do you also have ulcerative colitis? what is Effexor X7 please?LRW


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

I had a total hyst 12 yrs ago and was on HRT for about 7 yrs. Now I use a natural Progesterone Cream. You have to be careful with some of those OTC's as they put my flashes and moods over the edge. I use a fabulous cream now (5 yrs) from a small company that keeps my power surges at bay. If you're interested I can give you their website or 800 number. Not a sales pitch as I'm not a distributor only a user!


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

I went through early menopause, had some symptons and tryed HRT for about 6 mo. I still have insomnia, some hot flashes, but mainly vaginal dryness. Does anyone know or tryed the new low dose HRT patches? It has been about 3 yrs now,just curious if anyone has had good benefits.I am also curious it it would help or hurt my IBS symptons. Thanks, Laura


----------



## ccinami (Jul 18, 2004)

In respects to hot flashes and many other things about menopause there are a few things to help that will not hurt you or have adverse effects with meds.(always check this with your own Drs) I am menopausal at a young age and have very severe IBS. I have been using Primrose oil 500mg 2xper day(to ease menstral pain); Vit. E is neccessary to assimilate the Primrose so, Vit E at 400iu per day; Magnesium at 300mg per day(take at night); and newest to my regimen is a natural Progesterone cream(Pro-Gest,go to emerita.com for info) at 20mg 2x per day( this is for the hot flashes and many other menopausal symptoms); Vit B6 at 50mg per day(works to assimilate the magnesium and helps with menstral pain). For more info. on menopause and related topics go to your search box and type in "menopause" and start reading. There is a wealth of info. out there. Just be sure to verify any info you find with your Gastrointerologist and Gynocologist. If do not have a Gastro. Dr.or a Gyno. Dr. please do yourself a huge favor and find one. For me anyway, it is a colaborative effort between the Gastro and the Gyno Drs. and me to keep me up and trying to have a life at all. It's not easy but so far I am still standing! Good luck to you and all like you and I! CC


----------

